# My New Baby - Pastel Face Cinnamon Pied.



## Renae

No name yet. He is 11-12 weeks old. Enjoy..



















(his back)


----------



## Raven2322

aw, he is so cute. I've never seen one that pale color before.


----------



## Renae

Me too. I've seen a Pastel Face, but not a Pastel Face Cinnamon Pied.


----------



## Tielzilla

awwwwwwwwwwwhe is precious..congratulations..you can already see the mischief!!


----------



## Renae

Is seeing mischief a good or bad thing? 

Here's some more photos of him.. he won't stay still though!!


----------



## Cheryl

How beautiful! I'm very jealous. I've wanted a pastel face or yellow cheek for the longest time.


----------



## sweetrsue

He is a gorgeous bird!


----------



## Courtney

Oh my!! What a cutie! His coloring is to die for.  Congratulations on the new baby!


----------



## huskymom

what a pretty boy.... is he a boy?... lucky you.. alrady tons of cuties.. and now adding two more... I´m so jealous


----------



## babybreau

Awww so cute!!!


----------



## Renae

Hehe, thanks. :blush:

Cheryl if you ever think about getting another 'tiel get a Pastel Face.. I love them. 



huskymom said:


> what a pretty boy.... is he a boy?... lucky you.. alrady tons of cuties.. and now adding two more... I´m so jealous


The breeder thinks male, but I'm reckon female, could be wrong though. 

There's no way of telling the sex with this mutation I'm assuming?


----------



## Aly

He's beautiful! Love those markings!


----------



## allen

hmmm i maybe wrong but he looks like a pastel face cinnamon heavy pied


----------



## kimmikefids

nope u cant tell...pastelface is equal in males and females roughly depending on how its bred....pieds of course u dont know till behaviour...specially with that heavily pied! he is so gorgeous...and u HAVE seen a pastelface cinnamon pied before  just not in person..thats what Saturn is!!! oh and cheryl pastelfaces are so adorable...i love how light their cheeks are...its funny cause saturn has lighter cheeks and is more of a pale yellow whereas Little M has slightly darker than saturn cheeks andis a lemony yellow


----------



## bigmikey36

Lovely bird Solace congrats!!!
Mikey


----------



## Renae

Thankssssss! glad you's like him. 



allen said:


> hmmm i maybe wrong but he looks like a pastel face cinnamon heavy pied


The breeder said it's definitely PF Cinnamon Pied.


So now I'll wait and see what behavior he/she brings, lol. I didn't even realize you had a PF Cinnamon Pied.  I remember photos, maybe I was too busy aww'ing over the photos and it didn't click into my head what mutation it was, haha.


----------



## kimmikefids

lmao could be!!! i posted some pics in the other thread! he looks alot like Emmit....very heavily pied too!


----------



## Renae

Ooo I shall go look. 

I'll go take some more photos of Emmit soon so I don't bore this thread hehe.


----------



## MomoandMillie

He/she has beautiful markings, all these cute little birdies make me want more!


----------



## Renae

You should get more. Hehe! 























































Emmit went to the vet today.


----------



## kimmikefids

how did the vet visit go? and wow he reminds me of Saturn so much!! he is adorable....tho i am the queen of pieds...i have to say i adore pastelface mutations so much...and when the 2 can be combined...well lets just say i want it!!! u better lock his cage tonight lol


----------



## Renae

Yeah it went good. Apart from him not wanting to be anywhere near the vet. 

He felt his keel bone to see if his weight is okay, and he's perfect.. and then he asked if there's any poop in the carrier I brought Emmit in, I said.. "I think so" and he checked and there was, so he checked if his poop is okay, and it sure was. Then he checked his vent to make sure he doesn't have diarrhea, checked to see that his nostrils weren't inflamed, checked his feet and legs, he done a fair bit, he said he's a really healthy baby, and told me to make sure he gets veggies and start giving him fruit.

PS: cage is locked.  haha!


----------



## huskymom

OMG!!.. I just realized you have WF´s too... just like Kim... you might try pair Emmit to Tilly, Mali or Shiro depending on his gender. hehe... you should get pretty babies from them... awwww


----------



## Renae

If Emmit's male, I'll most likely put Mali with him. I'm thinking Shiro and Tilly, Emmit and Mali. And then later on (a lot later) I'll pair Tilly up with Jasper.. them 2 are inseparable right now. 

I should have got the vet to DNA sex while I was there, bugger! I could always take him back though..or just wait it out.


----------



## Aly

Solace. said:


> I should have got the vet to DNA sex while I was there, bugger! I could always take him back though..or just wait it out.


Or just order a free kit and send in the sample yourself. You get the results right online in about a week and it's cheaper then another vet visit.


----------



## Renae

Aly said:


> Or just order a free kit and send in the sample yourself. You get the results right online in about a week and it's cheaper then another vet visit.


It'd definitely work out cheaper, I will have to follow one of them up.


----------

